# Problema con lavarropas



## pani_alex (May 21, 2010)

tengo un lavarropas whirpool y esta fallando una de sus funciones, ya limpie todos los contactos, y revise vagamente el cableado electrico, mejoro pero aigue dando problemas... me explico, el que conoce este lavarropas sabra que el tambor gira en un sentido y la elice en sentido opuesto, pues el mio hay momentos en que solo gira el tambor, esto hace que el agua vaya domando velocidad y enpiese a girar hacia un sentido y toda la ropa se enrreda por la elice... cuando esto pasa la ropa evidentemente no se lava y queda tan fuertemente amarrado al centro que tardo minutos en sacar la rropa.
Alguien que tenga algun conocimiento de estos aparatos? alguna sujerencia? quisiera encontrarle una solucion y no tener que comprar uno nuevo ya que no es presisamente un modelo economico este y no deberia de dejar de funcionar tan rapido.

http://images01.evisos.com.py/image...o-lavarropas-whirlpool-wwt22_6222bf93f5_2.jpg


----------



## antiworldx (May 21, 2010)

Entiendo la falla, pero el asunto aqui es... ¿como funciona la caja de cambios de la lavadora?
Tienes algun manual de servicio?
Busca el manual de servicio por favor para darme idea de como deben estar los actuadores y saber si el problema es de la electronica de control, o es mecanico por parte de la caja.


----------



## pani_alex (May 22, 2010)

ayer lo use y no se enrredo la ropa, no es logico su comportamiento, es totalmente al azar, yo creo q*UE*es electrico o electronico (algun falso), porque la primera ves q*UE* pille el problema (generalmente meto la ropa y salgo o no estoy cerca) empece a darle golpes por todas partes y de*▄*rrepenete empeso a funcionar bien, pero como ya dije limpie mas o menos los contactos de todos los conectores y les puse aceite para que no se sulfaten mas. Tambien cuando esta funcionando bien osea gira el tambor, luego la paleta, el tambor, luego la paleta de*▄*rrepente sin que ni para que deja de girar la paleta y ni a golpes empiesa a girar de*▄*buelta, cuando se le da la gana hace y deja de hacer.
voy a ver si encuentro porque no se ni el modelo :S


----------



## antiworldx (May 22, 2010)

pani_alex dijo:


> voy a ver si encuentro porque no se ni el modelo :S



no pues, con esas condiciones si esta dificil atinarle...
Hechele ganas con esa informacion, que de otra manera, no habra poder humano que pueda ayudarte... Las lavadoras vienen muy diferentes entre si.


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 22, 2010)

Fijate abajo si no te pierde agua.Si te pierde agua respondeme y te digo que es lo que puede llegar a ser saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2010)

eso falla se presenta cuando ay un falso contacto en la ficha que esta justo detrás del panel de comando (esta metida justo debajo de la tapa superior del lado izquierdo-en un lavarropas zenit)es una grande que esta conectada a una plaqueta con el micro y los botones de los comandos 
la falla la tuve en un zenit ,muy paresido al de la foto,
esto es lo que asia,
de lo mas bien que estaba funcionando ,se quedaba girando para un solo lado ,algunas veces a poca velocidad y otras como si  estuviera centrifugando ,pero con sin haber echo el desagote ,si le tocaba la palanca-sensor que controla que este centrado el tambor ,no respondia,en condiciones normales al tocar esa palanca el lavarropas se detiene automaticamente 
eso fue mi experiensa con el lavarropas,quizas al tuyo le este pasando lo mismo   

saludos

pd:
otras veces solo sonaba un pitido que indicava error y no para de sonar,en condiciones normales ese pitido es intermitente
pd2:
ese mismo modelo de lavarropas lo e visto con distintas marcas ,pareciera que es un modelo chino generico


----------



## pani_alex (May 23, 2010)

aparentemente el modelo es WWT22 y siguen los numeros pero al colocar eso ya sale en internet ese lavarropas

con respecto a los contactos, los del lado izquierdo en el panel tambien los limpie y aceite (pues el aciete es conductivo y tambien podria evitar q se sulfate), que mas podria hacer, mi problema fue casi como el tuyo excepto q nunca giro como centrifuga fuera de su ciclo, lo que si llego a pasar es que sono la alarma una ves.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2010)

muchas veses no vasta con limpiar los contactos,ay que cambiar todos los terminales ,pues se sulfata o queda el cable negro justo donde el terminal lo aprieta, y ase falso contacto ,
suerte


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 23, 2010)

che disculpen pero podria ser de que no sea el programador sino la caja del lavarropas por lo que decis para mi es eso


----------



## miltonrodriguez (May 23, 2010)

por lo que he leido mi presunción del daño es debido en la caja de velocidades y mas exactamente en el freno del tambor que no actua y lo deja libre haciendo que gire en sentido contrario a las paletas de lavado y asi enrredando la ropa; suerte mi amigo.


----------



## antiworldx (May 23, 2010)

Exactamente queria saber con el manual de servicio, si el freno tenia un actuador que pudiera estar fallando, pero sigo esperando que el compadre se acomida a buscarlo para analizarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2010)

pero si el freno no actúa ,la falla es esta
funciona todo bien a asta que al momento de desagotar marca error (E 1)y no desagota nada,queda el lavarropas con agua 
la funcion mas comun del actuador es esto 
tira de una palanquita y lo primero que ase es desagotar el tambor y trava el mecanismo asi el tambor gira en un solo sentido a unas 450 rpm para acer la funcion de centrifugado ,
en estado normal
el motor es el que gira en uno y otro sentido ,en la placa tiene unos mosfet que le dan la velocidad y potencia necesaria dependiendo del progama selecionado .
entre las fallas mas frecuentes de esos lavarropas chinos (de distintas marcas ) genericos
falla el triac que activa el ''tirador''
se quema la electrovalvula del agua
falla el ''tirador'',se rompe directamente y por lo general no se consigue y ay que adaptar uno %


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 23, 2010)

pani_alex dijo:


> aparentemente el modelo es WWT22 y siguen los numeros pero al colocar eso ya sale en internet ese lavarropas
> 
> con respecto a los contactos, los del lado izquierdo en el panel tambien los limpie y aceite (pues el aciete es conductivo y tambien podria evitar q se sulfate), que mas podria hacer, mi problema fue casi como el tuyo excepto q nunca giro como centrifuga fuera de su ciclo, lo que si llego a pasar es que sono la alarma una ves.


 http://www.opweb.de/modelsbytype.php?type=Washing machine&class=Home electronics   En columna izq.descendente encontraras 04 modelos de lavadoras''Whirpool'',busca tu simil,pues,no debieran existir notables diferencias.-


----------



## pani_alex (May 29, 2010)

perdon por no responder antes, ya hice dos lavados y es como dice el amigo tsunami, es el conector del panel frontal del lado izquierdo.. estando encendido lo mueve y magicamente funciona todo, luego de un tiempo falla, lo muevo nuevamente y wala!. Tengo que cambiar todos los contactos? y si le coloco fichas individuales? porque no creo q consiga esa ficha grande que tiene. 
Bueno ahora tiene otro problema, hace unos ruiditos, podria ser por ruleman o por falta de aceite, no se derramo ninguna gota pero al revisar el lavarropas lo tumbe, eso esta mal?


----------



## antiworldx (May 29, 2010)

para lo de tu falso contacto, seria bueno que revises la soldadura del conector para verificar queno este cuarteada o de plano ya desoldado. Se corrige con cautin y un poco de paciencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2010)

se consigen esas fichas,una muy parecidas.la verdad es una falla media complicada ,nunca pude identificar cual era el cable que fallababa ,pero definitivamente ay estava la falla 
saludos

pd:
revisar las soldaduras  en la placa principal,al menos una rapida ,mirada  ,esta recuvierta con una pelicula de algun tipo de siliconas,prestar atencion en los lugares que ay como burbujitas es ay donde calento y problavemente aya soldadura foja


----------



## pani_alex (May 30, 2010)

la ficha tendria que haber en cualquier tienda de electronica o algun lugar especifico?
efeciene un recubriminto la placa, puedo sacar esto sin problemas, como?

desde ya gracias mil, gran problema del que me sacan, hasta ahora cada ves que falla tengo que ir a mover los cables, pero por lo menos ya se cual es el problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2010)

la capa sale facil es siliconas ,despues tapar de vuelta con siliconas en lugar que ayas levantado para soldar .
la ficha se consigue el casas de autoestereos,electronica y casas de repuestos de electrodomesticos 
saludos


----------



## pani_alex (May 30, 2010)

q grande, voy a buscarlo cuando tenga tiempo


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 21, 2010)

perdon por no conectarme en tanto tiempo...
aun no se soluciono el problema de mi lavarropas, llege a soldar los cables dicto a las fichas (del lado izquierdo del panel) y sigue, un amiga de la empresa ingeniero electronico me dijo que el tambien tuvo ese problema con esos lavarropas y que es el cable del magneto o algo asi, no se no conosco el funcionamiento del lavarropas por dentro aun, segun el este cable se corta por la vibracion, lo cual es perfectamente logico.. ahora, cual es ese cable, se que es abajo porque, lavarropas funcionando meti un destornillador abajo y removi todo, y chan, empeso a funcionar, pero ni aun mirando con un espejo y tratando de tocar uno por uno se cual es.

eso si, una ves que empiesa a funcionar ya no para hasta el prox dia q lo uso, no se si es solo suerte o tb tenia un falso en la ficha del panel.


----------



## pani_alex (Ago 5, 2010)

ahora si creo q ya se cual es su problema, al parecer es climatico, aunque no lo crean, osea al pedo corte todos los cables, la ficha y el plastico que cubria la placa.

me explico, cuando hace calor funciona de una y sin chistar, cuando hace frio no quere andar, osea hace buelta a un lado y el lado opuesto ni fu ni fa... pero si dejo enchufado alrrededor de una hora y sin tocar ningun cable ni mover nada le doy continuar, como si fuera nuevo, lava sin fallar :S

al parecer es lo que mas me temia, la placa, y bueno que le vamos a hacer, voy a usarle hasta que muera asi y despues lavarropas nuevo, porque no quiero ni preguntar cuanto sale y despues si no es eso plop

ahh, perdon por no escribir en tanto tiempo, es que se me fueron las ganas de entrar a postear


----------



## VEROROD2004 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yo tambien tengo ese lavarropas y es un fastidio!!!, me gaste 700 dolares porque "era bonito" y resulto ser una porqueria!!. Yo creo que el problema esta en la paleta, es muy afilada y termina deshaciendo toallas, sabanas, buzos..tengo que terminar lavando a mano como en la epoca de las cavernas. Nunca mas me pienso comprar un whirlpool. Vivo en uruguay, y el service es terrible, vienen, te cobrar y no te solucionan, mas o menos me terminaron diciendo que el modelo habia salido malo..y yo? Me jodo! En fin, ya sabemos que marca no volveremos a comprar...vendela, es lo mejor que podes hacer, yo estoy en eso, pero nadie me va  a pagar mi ropa rota...saludos!








pani_alex dijo:


> perdon por no conectarme en tanto tiempo...
> Aun no se soluciono el problema de mi lavarropas, llege a soldar los cables dicto a las fichas (del lado izquierdo del panel) y sigue, un amiga de la empresa ingeniero electronico me dijo que el tambien tuvo ese problema con esos lavarropas y que es el cable del magneto o algo asi, no se no conosco el funcionamiento del lavarropas por dentro aun, segun el este cable se corta por la vibracion, lo cual es perfectamente logico.. Ahora, cual es ese cable, se que es abajo porque, lavarropas funcionando meti un destornillador abajo y removi todo, y chan, empeso a funcionar, pero ni aun mirando con un espejo y tratando de tocar uno por uno se cual es.
> 
> Eso si, una ves que empiesa a funcionar ya no para hasta el prox dia q lo uso, no se si es solo suerte o tb tenia un falso en la ficha del panel.


----------

